# Germany vs canada



## kaindi

Hello guys
I have the option of studying in germany or canada but i dont know which one to pick. I need help. i realised that tuition is free for international students. What are the chances of getting work permit after i am done with school. How much german do i need to know in order to survuve in the corporate world. What are the opportunities available for accountants. Can i get part time jibs to be able to take care of myself.
I love canada too but its quite expensive to study there. 
Whats the difference between canada and germany? Cost of living, culturr, acceptance of immigrants. I am an african from Kenya.


----------

